# Woodstove coffee



## ScotO (Oct 7, 2012)

Nothing like brewing some good coffee in a vintage percolator on the woodstove......anyone else cooking on their woodstove yet?


----------



## begreen (Oct 7, 2012)

We're not even burning yet, but I bet that smells good.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 7, 2012)

begreen said:


> We're not even burning yet, but I bet that smells good.


Honestly, it just tastes better IMO.  Even my wife thinks the same.  Probably just the psychological connection of seeing that little perker thumping like mad on top of the woodstove and the smell of that Columbian bean wafting through the house!


----------



## rottiman (Oct 7, 2012)

Scotty, you better put a old time wood cookstove in the kitchen.  That with a couple of well seasoned cast iron pans, and you would have reached Nirvana.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 7, 2012)

rottiman said:


> Scotty, you better put a old time wood cookstove in the kitchen.  That with a couple of well seasoned cast iron pans, and you would have reached Nirvana.


trust me, rotti ......that's in the plans someday.  We built our hearth specifically to fit the Esse Ironheart cookstove.  Someday, someday......


----------



## rottiman (Oct 7, 2012)

Know where you are coming from.  Wish my kitchen could accomodate one.


----------



## fossil (Oct 7, 2012)

I, of course, grew up around percolators...all the way through to sometime in my 20's (1970's).  Home, camping, wherever, stove-top or electric, whatever...didn't matter, that's how coffee was made.  Period.  In college (1960's) we also used our coffee percolators to heat cans of food.  Now, 40 years later, I can't even remember the last time I saw a percolator.  It all started for me with my aunt buying a Chemex...after that, it's been drip coffee almost exclusively (occasionally French press).  I can still remember the sounds & smells of a percolator...brings back some good memories, especially the campfire ones.  Rick


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 7, 2012)

Not yet Scotty, how was it?

zap


----------



## ScotO (Oct 7, 2012)

zap said:


> Not yet Scotty, how was it?
> 
> zap



Zap, it was delicious!   I love percolator coffee.  Reminds me of when I was a kid over at grandma's house.  I can still smell that coffee perking and the fried taters and eggs cooking in bacon grease ......wow, how some smells can stir up old memories!


----------



## fossil (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh, well, now you're _way_ upping the memory ante with your addition of the taters, eggs & bacon grease.  Oh please, stop.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 7, 2012)

My parents used a faberware electric percolator until the 90s. The chug chug chug sound is a fond memory of childhood.  

How hot did you have to crank the stove to get that going?. My steamer pot almost never boils...


----------



## ScotO (Oct 7, 2012)

jharkin said:


> My parents used a faberware electric percolator until the 90s. The chug chug chug sound is a fond memory of childhood.
> 
> How hot did you have to crank the stove to get that going?. My steamer pot almost never boils...


Not very hot, was probably around 450 to 500 stovetop temp.  Since I made the trivet hole in the top shield big enough to accommodate a pot or pan, now I can sit cookware right out on top of the firebox.  I can bring water to a boil now in a big stockpot,  I couldn't dream of doing that before.  Do you have access to your stovetop or is there a shield on top?


----------



## pen (Oct 7, 2012)

We use this 28 cup percolator at our cabin.






Started using that about 5 or 6 years ago. Would have killed for this bohemith as a kid. At the time, we had 3 percolators about 8 cups each. With 20 some hung-over adults waking up in the morning, us kids were busy keeping the coffee flowing.

ETA:
When done right, I still think perc coffee is the best.

I came close to going with a percolator at home instead of the last drip I bought, but I needed speed.  On an everyday basis, I'll sacrifice some quality for getting 10 cups in 3 minutes.

pen


----------



## ScotO (Oct 7, 2012)

pen said:


> We use this 28 cup percolator at our cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's one nice perker there!

I remember some times at the cabin like that, right before my buddy passed away from cancer several years ago.  
  Still have the "drip-o-later" he used up there, its probably from the 40's.  Love those times at camp!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 7, 2012)

O ya Scotty it isn't home this time of year without cooking on a good hot stove with my legs on fire   from the heat of the stove glass  I have not made coffee yet but we keep a pot of hot water for tea and coco for the nieces. There was a pot of chili going about a week ago that misteriously vanished int some bellies before I got there  also some awesome biscuits. Well at least I am home alone tonight to eat the crumbs 

Pete


----------



## jharkin (Oct 7, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Not very hot, was probably around 450 to 500 stovetop temp. Since I made the trivet hole in the top shield big enough to accommodate a pot or pan, now I can sit cookware right out on top of the firebox. I can bring water to a boil now in a big stockpot, I couldn't dream of doing that before. Do you have access to your stovetop or is there a shield on top?


 
Hmm, might just be that hte heavy cast steamer doesn't get hot enough... We have it right on the griddle, no heat shields or anything. But it is a VC cat stove with the combustor in the back of the stove.... the stove top doesn't get as hot as a lot of other stoves do, this one throws a lot of heat from the back.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 7, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Hmm, might just be that hte heavy cast steamer doesn't get hot enough... We have it right on the griddle, no heat shields or anything. But it is a VC cat stove with the combustor in the back of the stove.... *the stove top doesn't get as hot as a lot of other stoves do, this one throws a lot of heat from the back*.


I'm betting that is most of the problem right there.  Try putting a stainless steel pan on it once, see if that will boil.....


----------



## rideau (Oct 7, 2012)

Cooking beakfast (hot cereals, eggs, vegetable omelets), making coffee and tea, cooking soups, casserole, steaming vegetables, making stew, processing food from the garden, making jelly, roasting ...anything I need to cook.  Once I can light the stove, hardly ever use the kitchen stove or range.  Do still use the microwave, but less than I used to.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 7, 2012)

Ah ..yes ! perked coffee. Absoloutly the best At least my brain thinks that ..


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah I remember the cooking and making coffee on the stove stuff. Got over that a long time ago. And cleaning the crap off the top of the stove and repainting it every year or two and smelling boil overs for days when I couldn't shut it down in mid-winter.

Cook on the kitchen stove, make coffee in the Mr. Coffee and when the power fails fire the generator and cook on the dual hot plates and make the coffee in the Mr. Coffee. I have a good enough memory to remember those damn coffee grounds in the bottom of the cup in peculator days.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 7, 2012)

buzzkill bart


----------



## ScotO (Oct 7, 2012)

dammit Bart.  Party pooper.....


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 7, 2012)

"I have a good enough memory to remember those damn coffee grounds in the bottom of the cup in peculator days. "
Ding, ding, ding. 
Don't miss eating my morning coffee.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2012)

But it was fun. And every new wood burner has to do it. When heating with wood has the romance attached. After thirty years it is just heat. And work. But that boiled over beef stew years ago smelled to high heaven for a week. 

Full disclosure: I did bake a pan of biscuits on the 30 during the last week long power failure. Took forever. The next day I fired the big genny and did them in the toaster/convection oven.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 8, 2012)

I might do some eggs on the stove in the morning.....or oatmeal. I should eat more oatmeal.
I like oatmeal. Really.
It's only taken 6 years for the romance to wane a bit.
Back to the coffee. Keurig is my new friend since my son got me one last year.


----------



## SlyFerret (Oct 8, 2012)

A friend of mine gave me a percolator last year for Christmas.  I didn't think to use it on the woodburner, DOH!

I'm going to have to give that a try once we finally fire up the stove for the season.  It's looking like it won't be much longer!

-SF


----------



## pen (Oct 8, 2012)

keep an eye on things, and don't fill it up to the brim, especially for your first trial on the wood stove!

Once they start shooting out the spout, I swear 1/2 the pot will be on the stove before you get to it.  They'll run like a siphon if you aren't careful!

pen


----------



## SlyFerret (Oct 9, 2012)

Good to know!
-SF


----------



## craigbaill (Dec 17, 2014)

BUMP. 2+ year old thread....

Anyone brewing coffee on their stove lately? (Except BB...  )


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 17, 2014)

I tried it but the Mr. Coffee started melting on the stove top.


----------

